# The maxiglide!



## msfussycurlz (Jan 11, 2006)

has anyone tried the maxiglide ????????????? what are ur opinions ?????????????


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 11, 2006)

i've tried the maxiglide and personally i LOVED it! it really gets the job done!


----------



## msfussycurlz (Jan 11, 2006)

really???? i've been thinking about buying one.....i just wanted to get some opinions first...thanx!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about the Maxiglide, but when I saw a post about it on another board, my first thought was a tampon. :icon_redf Anyone else?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL - Tabitha!!! :clap

My friend has one... I've tried it. It's ok. It didn't really straighten my hair too well, and the teeth snagged my hair a bit. I dunno - maybe she didn't have the temp. up enough, but it just seemed like any other Conair or something ... :icon_conf She loves it... so I guess it depends on your hair. Hers is short, mostly straight, and baby fine... mine takes a little bit of taming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw the infomercial on TV and I took a chance. I'm black and I have kinky hair and the maxiglide WORKS!! It makes my hair bone straight, I was so happy after I got it. It is the best investment I have ever made. Buy it, buy it, buy it!


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought that too!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 19, 2006)

i currently use those crappy conair ones (im in college, i have problems spending $100 on an iron). but im thinking of trying this one. aside from ebay, does anyone know where else i can get it for a cheaper price?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 21, 2006)

ok this is an update, so despite it costing me like $80, i went and got the maxiglide thing. and tried it this moring. 1st off i did my hair in like what 10min. and i only had to go through it once and my hair didnt fall out from pulling so hard.

my reaction: i did the supermodel hair thing all morning and attacked my friend matt with joy on my hair (he just kinda stared at me and thought i was insane).

i want to thank you all for offically make my hair happier!


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 21, 2006)

I became so curious from this thread...I checked out the website:

http://www.maxiusbeauty.com/

I believe this is the correct product. Looks promising...I have frizzy, wavy hair when I don't blowdry. Perhaps I'll put this on my birthday wish list!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yup! That's it Nicolet! Hope you get it for your birthday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 22, 2006)

i thought it was a lube :icon_redf


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 23, 2006)

The price kept me away for a long time too...but I think if you get it from the web site there's a 30 day money back gaurantee.

I have butt length, extremely thick, wavy hair. I had tried blow drying it straight twice but it takes over and hour and leaves me with lots of flyaways and within the hour after I'm done it began to kink up again. If that wasn't enough...extra long hair does not need all the extra stress of pulling tight with a brush and blow drying...I developed HORRIBLE spilt ends just from trying to dry it straight twice.

I finally took the plunge with the maxiglide and I THRILLED. It was really fast, really easy, my hair was slick and shiney and it stays straight until you wash it again. I don't know if it's the product they send with it or the itron or if it's the combo but IT WORKS.

I would recommend to anyone! :clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for your imput!! I'd love to get my hair 'butt length'... :icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 24, 2006)

I was thinking even worse, I saw the title, and though, isnt this in the wrong forum? lol


----------



## msfussycurlz (Jan 24, 2006)

they are sold at linens n things and bed bath and beyond


----------



## fala707 (Feb 27, 2006)

Both linens n things and bed bath and beyond have coupons all the time.They mail them to my house but you can get the on line too. I got mine maxiglide for 20% off and I love it.


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 27, 2006)

this is on my wish list! Im gonna pick it up soon. If Its a winner Im selling my CHI turbo which I wasnt really all that impressed with for the price. Like I have read, it seems to just flatten the hair and not actually straighten the whole shaft. I would like bc it does smooth and shine but it takes out ALL body and I still wanted some body.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of irons do just that... they flatten the cuticle, so thats why you get that 'super flat' shiny hair. I couldn't really get my hair straight just using an iron alone... I'd always have to blowdry it straight first. And being my hair gets really straight from just that, using an iron for me was just pointless, which is why I really don't ever use them anymore. But from using irons often you do eventually end up damaging the shaft... but to prolong the health of your hair, always use a good heat protectant. I have heard that the Chi Turbo version isn't as good as thier regular iron... Everyone I know has exchanged their turbo's for the originals. :icon_wink


----------



## Shannon0679 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the Maxiglide hair straightener and I this that it is the best straightner I have ever used. I used to waste my money on the store bought irons and they never did anything for me. It leaves my hair very silky and super straight. I got mine at www.shopathometv.com. You can even do a payment plan of 3 months for $26 if you can't afford $78 at one time, that is what I did. I would totally recommend this straightener.


----------



## Leony (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk Shannon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody for all the recs! I am going to check out the website! Is it made by Conair? I wonder if they have European votage options for us gals over here? That's the main problem....I (we) find a kick a** product that doesn't work on the voltage over here:madno:. Thank you for the idea and website really! I appreciate it and am just being a big crybaby


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL I thought that too. I was gonna post about till I saw your post and then you saw someone elses post. LOL. Anyways. Yeah, weird name. :wassatt:


----------



## robertc (Mar 14, 2006)

I have 2 biracial daughters. The CHI works better for their hair than the Maxiglide.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a Chi.


----------



## michko970 (Mar 21, 2006)

so these straighten the hair _and_ let you keep the body?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't seen many straightened styles done w/ an iron that still leave body &amp; volume... it usually is pretty flat. There are ways to make waves with the irons to get more volume, but just ironing it - tends to just make it flat and smooth.


----------



## michko970 (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks for the reply


----------



## PeachTea (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a FHI and Maxiglide. I've got kinky hair. I prefer the Maxiglide.


----------



## exsquisit (Mar 24, 2006)

I want to try this, but I' m just too cheap.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe you can find one cheaper on ebay? :wassatt:

Welcome to MuT btw!! I'm Janelle from NY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rllions (Mar 30, 2006)

I too was contemplating the maxiglide/ FHI/ or Solia. Solia won out for me and my best one recently bought one and returned her maxiglide. Basically she liked the steam part and it did straighten her transitioning hair, but you have to take small sections hair and gently glide it down, never squeezing or that's when you snag and loos some hair, plus it was just too bulky for here to get used to. So I never got to try it and since you have to take small sections I'll stick with my Solia, it gets my hair straighter than any relaxer ever did.


----------



## glamslam (Apr 1, 2006)

Guess I'm a bit late to this thread! But I still had to put my 2 cents in for the Maxi Glide because I love it! I have never been so impressed with a hair appliance before. When this one wears out I will go buy a new one immediately, no question. HERE is my MuT review if anyone is interested. :icon_smil


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 1, 2006)

:clap I thought the saaaame thing!


----------



## sweetkitty55 (May 31, 2006)

I have naturally curly hair and I am absolutely awful at straightening my hair. My hair is super long (down to my waist when it's straight) and my sister gave me the maxiglide as a Christmas gift. Knowing my lack of hair straightening skills, she said the maxiglide was "idiot-proof." I have to agree with her. This is the only iron that I've used where I was successful at straightening my hair myself. I highly recommend it!!!!


----------



## glamslam (May 31, 2006)

My Maxiglide went kaput a week ago. :scream3: I'd had it almost 2 years, so I guess that's about average. I have been substituting with an old ceramic flat iron that I keep as a backup. It SUCKS! And I used to think it was pretty good! I am bidding on a new Maxiglide on eBay. I neeeeeed it back!


----------



## geebers (May 31, 2006)

I own a maxiglide and I LOVE it. It definitely is bulky though and that is a big minus but otherwise- this thing straightens my hair in 15 minutes flat. I have a LOT of hair and it is super curly and thick so believe me- I need a good flat iron.


----------



## estherika (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a note to let non-US ppl know that the MaxiGlide doesn't work with our electricity voltage...

I baught one a while back and their sells person told me that with the right AC converter it'd be fine - well, that's not true! a minute after I turned it on there was an electricity shortage...they did say they are planning to release a European version at the year's end, but I won't buy it again, was too mad at them...

Anyhow, I think I still have that extra plate and the DVD, if someone is interested in those I can search them and mail...just pm me...


----------



## Ricci (Jun 1, 2006)

The Sedu


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

Maxiglide all the way!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jun 5, 2006)

does this hair straightener get the same results as of a rusk or chi hair straightener?


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 2, 2006)

I will actually try itâ€¦. If this flat iron works without me having to blow dry my hair first and if this flat iron doesnâ€™t create split ends then it must be magic. I have been waiting now over a month for me to by this MAXIGLIDE and they are always out of stockâ€¦ Iâ€™m feeling kind of discouraged at this time. I donâ€™t care about the price. Please donâ€™t misunderstand I want to still get the most for my DOLLAR and they have a special offer for $130.00 bucks that includes everything. MAXIglide Package 4 -Beyond Straight, The End, Case, DVD, MAXesse Moisturizing Shampoo, MAXesse Tri-protein Conditioner, MINIglide, Brush, 2 rollers. This is a really good price. I keep emailing them and nothing. They just tell me try back in two weeks or soâ€¦ I hate it. :sadyes: 

http://www.maxiusbeauty.com/


----------



## fiji (Sep 8, 2006)

I just ordered mine from HSN. I have been using a vidal sassoon one for six months and I thought I was getting great results.. until I noticed all the breakage and split ends. So, I ordered the maxiglide and I'm heading off to the salon for a trim.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been watching about it on HSN this week and it definately sounds interesting!!!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 8, 2006)

Ditto in thinking it was a tampon!:sheep:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 9, 2006)

I hate the maxiglide... it destroyed my hair....edro:


----------



## firesign (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for this post!!! My flat iron is dying and I 've been trying to decide which kind to get. I have uneven natural curly/ wavey hair. Now I know!! I'm getting a Maxiglide!!

ShelbyLynn Why did it destroy your hair??? How did U use it? Was it toooo hot for your hair type? Does it have adjustable heat settings? Please tell me all the details before I go out and buy one!! THANKS!


----------



## diva237 (Sep 19, 2006)

I LUV LUV LUV the maxiglide. I've had one for over two years.

Would buy again in a heartbeat. I didn't try the products that

you can purchase from them, but would like.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

The MAXesse Moisturizing Shampoo, MAXesse Tri-protein Conditioner not so good. I don't recommed it


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally, I like the Solia better.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Oct 24, 2006)

how


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 24, 2006)

LOL

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ditto with the other girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought you were talking about tampons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ehh...I definitely don't need any help in the straightening department. I WISH I had the need for at least mild straightening...my hair is sooooooo stick straight - it doesn't even remotely scrunch.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm.... I think I'd rather take my chances with the CHI or Sedu...


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 26, 2006)

I need one!


----------



## laura9 (Nov 28, 2006)

I been using Maxiglide for about 2 yrs (more or less). Loooooooove it. Worth the investment. Can't live with it. My hair still healthy, I use it 2 times per week, maybe that's why, and I use it in the lower settings.

Now.... I need to mention that I live in Colorado, dry weather, sohair stays beautiful, we have some humid days but not enough to spoil the hairdo. When I travel to humid places that's where my Maxiglide is useless, no matter how many products I put in...just does not work.

Except for those humid places, this is the best Iron on the market for ME, love the vapor thingy, and the fact that I can do even more than one hairdo, beside the flat look; I can do curls too. And...... can't remember the last time I used the hairdryer, so my hair only suffers once.

I think this is my first Mut. Pardon my english.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 28, 2006)

my coworker came into work with really straight hair and she used this. her hair's soo curly, too, and it looks so nice!


----------

